# SnowboardABC



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

SnowboardProCamp does a better job.


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> SnowboardProCamp does a better job.


 thanks for your opinion. What exactly is it you think Kevin does better? Aside from the fact that SnowboardProCamp is an edtablished YouTube channel with millions of views and tons more of content? I mean I'm planning to add a lot more tutorials, what should I be doing differently?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Everything. Quality, length, interaction, etc. etc. If it comes down do I recommend a 51 minute video to someone or a 5 minute video, I'm going to say 5 minutes every time. You're coming in late to this and just another me too look at me. Be different.


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

Alright, got it. I'm jus starting so appreciate your feedback. I know 53 minutes is WAAY too long, still for certain reasons I needed it to be THAT long. It's a different methodolohy, different approach etc.. i guess I deserve this for hating on SnowboardProCamp in the past.. believe me I will get better


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I will agree that 50m is just too long. It's gotta be shit you can easily sneak in when the boss isn't looking. No clue on the actual content. I saw it was 50m and said f that


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

Alright. Had it separated to 45 parts at first. As I said for certain reason had to release it as a single video. Give it a try, or at least let someone else try it. This information is normally consumed in 6 or more days, all in a single video. And trust me future videos will get better. 
By the way Kevin is teaching according to older CASI standards, in one of his videos he even suggested having more weight on back foot during the turn, which is B/S.Things changed in CASI too I heard. 
While learning to ride through feet+weight shift might take longer to explain and learn, results are definitely better, that's why there is no shoulder rotation in AASI and others. 
Plenty other systems out there, and although 5 minute might be more entertaining and fun to watch, but actually learning would require a lot more explanation.
P.S. I received quite a lot of positive feedback on a certain local forum. Maybe because people know me here.
P.P.S. Maybe a quick backside hardway 270 or bs nosepress 180 out tutorial is what you need? Let me know.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*sorry ladies, i like all your parts in any size*

the only thing i can watch for 50minutes has bigass titties


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

Well, what can I say.. this particular video is for someone with longer attention span and more motivation, and it can also be used to teach others to ride. But it's fine with me if you don't need it  

By the way I see you guys have been around for quite a while, I guess you ride well enough so you're not my target audience. Let beginners speak. 

And no way it is possible to explain drift turns in 5 minutes, 80% of snowboarders ride like crap because of this misconception. Same as going to 1 group lesson and then imagining you're good on your own from there.
Anyway thanks for the feedback, I will revive the original idea of 10-ish separate videos for regular version.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Gregory said:


> Well, what can I say.. this particular video is for someone with longer attention span and more motivation, and it can also be used to teach others to ride. But it's fine with me if you don't need it
> 
> By the way I see you guys have been around for quite a while, I guess you ride well enough so you're not my target audience. Let beginners speak.
> 
> ...


okay but dont quit your day job, I dont think you're gonna find very many successful youtubers breaking into the scene with long videos on any subject. Our advice isnt what you wanna hear and we arent trying to crush your dreams, but if you wanna turn this thing into a thing, you may need a major outlook adjustment on your part, and it doesnt have much to do with us or the internet until u figure it out.

i believe in you bud.


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> okay but dont quit your day job


Haha sure, I can always teach real customers in winter.
Don't get me wrong, I understand that it's not 2007 anymore, youtube is full of how to snowboard videos, and I totally get what you are saying. I mean I'm learning by doing, and of course it will involve certain amount of failures  As I said, there is a reason why I made this video so long, I don't want to disclose it here, sorry, but so far it works for me and this is the only place pretty much where I'm getting negative feedback. Which is actually great, it means there is room for improvement 

I'm not trying to sell anything, not right now or at least in the near future. I have ideas how to make it work and again, I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Gregory said:


> Alright. Had it separated to 45 parts at first. As I said for certain reason had to release it as a single video. Give it a try, or at least let someone else try it. This information is normally consumed in 6 or more days, all in a single video. And trust me future videos will get better.
> By the way Kevin is teaching according to older CASI standards, in one of his videos he even suggested having more weight on back foot during the turn, which is B/S.Things changed in CASI too I heard.
> While learning to ride through feet+weight shift might take longer to explain and learn, results are definitely better, that's why there is no shoulder rotation in AASI and others.
> Plenty other systems out there, and although 5 minute might be more entertaining and fun to watch, but actually learning would require a lot more explanation.
> ...


Who the fuck P.P.S.'s a forum post?

Why so defensive? Can't take constructive criticism. SnowboardProCamp does it better. They're the number 1 YouTube channel for this shit. Might want to learn from that. 

Also I don't trust your videos will get better, you have provided nothing to prove to me that you are trustworthy. 



Gregory said:


> Well, what can I say.. this particular video is for someone with longer attention span and more motivation, and it can also be used to teach others to ride. But it's fine with me if you don't need it
> 
> By the way I see you guys have been around for quite a while, I guess you ride well enough so you're not my target audience. Let beginners speak.
> 
> ...


Once again, why so defensive? Ain't no one got time to sit through 51 minutes of you droning on and on with a poorly shot GoPro video with a bad overdub. You want to see the statistical data that proves YT benefits shorter videos as well as quantity over quality. You're trying to reinvent the wheel here.

Beginners don't know what they need. I've got more than enough anecdotal evidence of that. 

You're also a poorly trained instructor by your obvious rhetoric. Then again all instructors ride like robots and make people look like they ride like shit. Once again I have plenty of anecdotal evidence to back this up. 

80% of riders ride like crap because they don't ride enough. 



snowklinger said:


> i believe in you bud.


 Don't encourage him he can't handle the sad truth that it's going to be more work than he thinks. 



Gregory said:


> Haha sure, I can always teach real customers in winter.


Because Lithuania has such a huge snowboard scene.


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

Alright you don't like it, you told me why, I get it and I will work on quality. But don't tell me I'm poorly trained just because I wasn't trained in English. It's hard to stay neutral after someone tells you "everything is bad", but yeah again room for improvement.

And yeah Lithuania has a small but vibrant snowboarding scene, there's more work than I can handle in winter.

I'm not in a rush of any kind nor am I trying to sell anything, I realize perfectly how much work will it take. Give me a break will ya, it's my first instructional video.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i watched about 1 minute and I will say that I enjoyed your voice, it was comfortable and mellow, I think you have something to offer but alot of work to do.

I dont think the issue is language at all btw, your english sounds stylie.


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

Thank you  As for youtube benefiting shorter videos - you are wrong here, it's not always the case. I did my homework on Youtube SEO.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Give you a break? You fucking asked for criticism, then you defend yourself and try to belittle others to make yourself look better. You're weak son. WEAK. Language isn't the barrier you're overcoming here, it's understanding that you're late to the market. I'm sure you watched some YouTube creator academy videos. You clearly don't understand what watch time means in the grand scheme of their algorithm. You don't have the audience to drop an almost hour long video. Add into that Adpocalypse, their new copyright bots, their new moral sanctity bot, and a few other things and you'll be hard pressed to believe anything over the 5 to 8 minute range for a new creator matters. 

But hey you know everything, you took an instructor course. 

Fucking ski instructors.


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

Resorting to personal insults huh? Don't you dare calling me a skier. 

Whatever, haters gonna hate. I will post an update when this video reaches 10k views. Please refrain from posting more insults, thank you.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Well someone is working hard to crush another's dream. 

:grin:


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't take this guy seriously anymore  all good.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Gregory said:


> Resorting to personal insults huh? Don't you dare calling me a skier.
> 
> Whatever, haters gonna hate. I will post an update when this video reaches 10k views. Please refrain from posting more insults, thank you.





Gregory said:


> I don't take this guy seriously anymore  all good.



You should!! :shrug:

@BurtonAvenger has had a going interwebz presence for _many_ years! He's been a prolific contributing member here since the beginning. You would be _hard_ pressed to find anyone with more snowboarding or industry knowledge than BA!

If you had done some research here,.. on BA specifically,... you'd know that _*first,...*_

His style & interwebz persona is quite confrontational! (Hence the "*Angry*snowboarder" monicker!

And *B,...* 
The fact that he took time to give you genuine advice in the first place without simply ripping you a new,... Holland Tunnel sized arsehole from the git-go???

To those of us that know him?? That all by itself was evidence that your idea/concept wasn't full on "fucktard" stupid. 

However,... getting defensive and dismissing him as just another interwebz bully,...???? 

*BIG* mistake!!! Once he writes you off as un-teachable or self absorbed? You cease to exist. (...not that he won't amuse himself at your expense in the interim!)  :laugh:

Do some _more_ research,.. then if you apologize and take his advice seriously? Maybe you'll survive the encounter!!!

This has been a Public Service Announcement from the SBF Nuclear Safety Council! Don't Get Nuked!!! :laugh:


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

You're right, I let emotions take over. My bad, sorry. Although I will not take the part where you say I should quit, that's for sure. I mean, I have some background in marketing, I'm also IT guy. I believe I could make this work, maybe not in current state but still.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Actually I though you handled the flaming pretty well, you didn't lash out at the ones bashing you.

As far as some people having an abrasive style, fuck 'em, who cares?


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

For me, A for the effort.

But do take all critics in consideration. BA is right on the length part. You can always do 5 min videos and at the end allow the viewer to choose path A or B for example. That way, the viewer can continue to watch the video A or B that is more in-tuned with what he wants to learn. Do like a learning map using the graphs theory for example (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graph_(discrete_mathematics)) and do the videos according to that learning map. It's just a simple idea. 
Regarding the quality or innovation of content of the videos, I say: start with the duration to keep it short, juicy and interesting. It's like when your boss asks you to do that 10 slide presentation in 1.

Regarding commentaries if you are from Lithuania, well... that's a bit lame but it's his style. It doesn't matter where you are from and where you snowboard. If you are passionate about it, just do it no matter what.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Going to set some time aside to watching the vids, since the season hasnt started here. Look forward to getting to part #38 when you introduce wildcats!


----------



## Gregory (Jun 18, 2017)

@tokyo_dom sorry that I haven't delivered the promised wildcat tutorial yet, had to re-think my approach. Currently working on proper environment for filming, getting some equipment and whatnot. 

Experimenting with playlists and cards to provide more value to viewers.

I've also added videos of other youtube channels to my playlist so I will only have to fill the gaps instead of doing all the work from scratch. More time for more important stuff.

Thank you for support guys!


----------

